# No love for Alistair Overeem ??



## xvanquish (Jul 30, 2009)

One of my favorite fighters to watch in the pride era, Alistair is always reliable to push the action with great striking and decent sub game. You can always count on Alistair to absolutely crush cans but he sure as hell hasnt done very well against top tier fighters BUT he has looked pretty damn good in his last few fights and is absolutely massive looking as a heavyweight.

He looked great against CroCop until he smashed his balls into his stomach but for a heavyweight his speed and kickboxing skills are easily among the best. If Alistair can come into his own as a heavyweight Id say he will at least put on a damn good fight against Fedor since Alistair is pretty much strikeforces only hope for a decent match against the last emperor.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Overeem is a baller. Maybe more so to me because I recognize with his striking so much. 

He's a good fighter, and he's coming into his own now. CroCop while past his prime is still a very decent fighter, and he made him look like a bitch. Not saying he'll ever beat fedor or be a ufc champ, but I expect him to kick the shit out of a lot of dudes.


edit: oh and dude this is the UFC section, this belongs in the mma discussion or strikeforce


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

I like overeem and i'm looking forward to his long awaited title defense against whoever.:confused05:


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

I got a lotta love for Overeem! Amazing kickboxer and all round good fighter. Not sure how well he'd do against the UFC's top guys though... not sure this topic is in the right place either. But yeah,Overeem's great! much love


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Anyone, who does, what Alistair did to Badr Hari, is in the 'like' list in my book.
Not to mention he's an exciting fighter with a great attitude


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Moving this to the Strikeforce forum, continue the discussion there.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

he's one of my favorite fighters. Since adding weight and competing in the HW division, he's been looking great.


----------



## Flukypuncher (Aug 2, 2008)

Beside the fact that he seem to be a roid monkey i like his style and think he could destroy most of the ufc HW roster .


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

Yep, Overeem is the man.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I just havent seen enough from him at heavyweight to have a lot of faith in him just yet. Regardless of how the crocop fight was going, he didnt win. The last heavyweight he fought that was close to the top ten was Sergei and he got knocked out. I also think that badr hari, being the giant dick/douche that he is, didnt take there fight seriously at all and paid for it. If they fight again, badr will take his lunch money. He wasnt even top tweenty as a lhw. If alistair can actually kick the roids long enough to pass a drug screen to fight in the states and beat a top ten heavyweight, then i will be a fan. Until then, im pretty skeptical about this guy.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

The guy is a miniature Hulk with power to put you on your ass. He is a scary dude and could make waves in any HW he enters. 

My problem with him is that he pretty much has no respect for MMA in NA. If he wants to pull out of fights cause of 'broken hands' or he didn't eat enough horse meat that day, then fine, whatever. Quit signing up to fight in North America if you aren't going to do it for whatever reason. Even if that reason is steroids.


----------



## ericr (Sep 13, 2006)

I might show him some love if he stopped doing the roids. Also his backing out of fights in the US show what type of person he is... which is.. one that refuses to fight unless he can roid up. Yea to me, he deserves no love.


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

xvanquish said:


> One of my favorite fighters to watch in the pride era, Alistair is always reliable to push the action with great striking and decent sub game. You can always count on Alistair to absolutely crush cans but he sure as hell hasnt done very well against top tier fighters BUT he has looked pretty damn good in his last few fights and is absolutely massive looking as a heavyweight.
> 
> He looked great against CroCop until he smashed his balls into his stomach but for a heavyweight his speed and kickboxing skills are easily among the best. If Alistair can come into his own as a heavyweight Id say he will at least put on a damn good fight against Fedor since Alistair is pretty much strikeforces only hope for a decent match against the last emperor.


Overeem has a very underrated ground game too. 


He's a solid fighter. Not the best in the world. But probably better than most HW fighters. He's way underrated, that's for sure.



ericr said:


> I might show him some love if he stopped doing the roids. Also his backing out of fights in the US show what type of person he is... which is.. one that refuses to fight unless he can roid up. Yea to me, he deserves no love.


You do realize that backing out of US fights isn't really proof that he's a "roid-monkey" right?

Aside from injury, there are plenty of reasons to not what to fight in the US.


The US has red-tape like you wouldn't believe! For all the talk about land of the free, you guys sure do like to regulate a lot. It's a headache just trying to right a contract in the US, so I can think of a few other reasons why he doesn't want to fight in North America other than that you guys test for steroids - like so many other places.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Overeem is the most overated guy in MMA, Ive said it a thousand times the fact that Overeem is so highly rated by many while a guy like Jeff Monson isn't considered top 10 is a travesty.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Overeem is the most overated guy in MMA, Ive said it a thousand times the fact that Overeem is so highly rated by many while a guy like Jeff Monson isn't considered top 10 is a travesty.


I dont doubt that overreem has talent and with that talent added to his giant frame he has a lot of potential. But you are spot on when you refer to him as the most overrated person in mma. Im sure he has the ability to beat a lot of heavyweights, but until he starts to beat some of them then he shouldnt be top ten. And i definetely agree that monson being ranked behind this guy is insane. I think that monson would put a clinic on overreem as soon as this fight hit the mat.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Overeem VS Fedor*

I think he will get his fight against Fedor and will have to earn his title shot again by fighting guys like Overeem, Rogers, or Arlovski!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

joshua7789 said:


> I dont doubt that overreem has talent and with that talent added to his giant frame he has a lot of potential. But you are spot on when you refer to him as the most overrated person in mma. Im sure he has the ability to beat a lot of heavyweights, but until he starts to beat some of them then he shouldnt be top ten. And i definetely agree that monson being ranked behind this guy is insane. I think that monson would put a clinic on overreem as soon as this fight hit the mat.


Exactly, I mean Overeem's most recent undefeated streak is at 5 fights, one of which was a draw. His biggest win is over Paul Buentello who is always fun to watch but lets be honest is a gate keeper at best. His second biggest win would be debatable between Gary Goodridge who was never that damn good to begin and at 43 isn't making any drastic improvements any time soon or is it submitting a kick boxer?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Draw?*

You mean that no contest against CroCop? He was almost man handling him during that fight!


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

I like him, but see so little of him.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Overeem*

So you don't think he is that good? I think a five fight win streak is pretty good and its coming time to prove himself as a fighter!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> You mean that no contest against CroCop? He was almost man handling him during that fight!


Man handling Cro Cop hasn't meant a thing since Gonzaga took his head off, go watch the fight it isn't that Overeem looks at all impressive as much as it is that Mirko looks like a beaten up old dog who is scared of his shadow.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Since Gonzaga*

Well since facing Gonzaga, do you realize that Cro Cop has gone undefeated with the exception of this no contest we are talking about?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Im gonna assume you mean since the Kongo fight that he lost after the Gonzaga fight.
Who has he fought though? Exactly his biggest win was over Al Turk and that should have been a no contest since he won it by eye poke, he hardly looked like a killer and I dont see why anyone would take that fight and think the old Mirko is back.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

To tell you the truth Toxic, I think Overeem would defeat Monson. He is a well rounded monster. Bad combination. He is a douchebag too, which which makes it an even worse combination.

On the other hand Monson is a grappling monster but other than that he isn't that good. Plus he is too short.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Monson's striking has drastically improved since he left the UFC, hell he even had Barnett in trouble dropping him during there fight, Monson would take Overeem down and expose his mediocre submission defense with ease. Overeem has been owned by every decent submission grappler he has ever faced and Monson would be one of if not the best. Nog, Arona, Werdum all exposed Overeems weak sub defense, why do you think Overeem doesnt want to "defend" his strikeforce title?


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Monson's striking has drastically improved since he left the UFC, hell he even had Barnett in trouble dropping him during there fight, Monson would take Overeem down and expose his mediocre submission defense with ease. Overeem has been owned by every decent submission grappler he has faced and Monson would be one of if not the best.


True, Monson has improved his striking, but we all know Alistair has MUCH better striking. True, Alistair lost to most to some great grapplers, but you CAN"T compare that Alistair with this one. He is a whole different beast in HW.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

He really hasn't proven to be though, the only diffrence is he hits harder and is fighting a lower level of opponent since Prides demise, I mean is anyone comparing Goodridge and Lee Tae-Hyun to Shogun, Arona and Nog? Im agree Overeem's fight with Badr Hari was very impressive but thats kickboxing not MMA and the MMA community as a whole has allowed that win to cloud there judgement.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

i love jeff monson, but i dont think he'd do very well against today's overeem. the size and reach is just too great, and overeem is a powerful, skilled striker who has finally filled out his grappling game to an acceptable degree. I think it would be worse than monson vs timmay.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Toxic said:


> He really hasn't proven to be though, the only diffrence is he hits harder and is fighting a lower level of opponent since Prides demise, I mean is anyone comparing Goodridge and Lee Tae-Hyun to Shogun, Arona and Nog? Im agree Overeem's fight with Badr Hari was very impressive but thats kickboxing not MMA and the MMA community as a whole has allowed that win to cloud there judgement.


OK, but I think his performance against Cro Cop was excellent. A showcase of excellent striking, some wrestling, excellent top control and GnP.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Personally I though CroCop looked so pathetic in that fight that I find it hard to figure out how much credit Overeem really deserves.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Performance*

Well from what I understand CroCop was healthy for that fight.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Well from what I understand CroCop was healthy for that fight.


I think his knee was still injured.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Hurt Knee?*

What knee injury?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Knee to the balls?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Injury*

Thats not a knee injury, thats a ball injury!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

man, does i gotta use the joke > head thing again?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Problem*

Sorry, I can have a dry sense of humor!


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> Well from what I understand CroCop was healthy for that fight.


What's up with the avy?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

notice he titles every post?


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

*I asked a question*

That I already knew the answer to.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Tomislav III said:


> Aside from injury, there are plenty of reasons to not what to fight in the US.
> 
> 
> The US has red-tape like you wouldn't believe! For all the talk about land of the free, you guys sure do like to regulate a lot. It's a headache just trying to right a contract in the US.


I lived in the Netherlands for two years, We have nothing on the Netherlands when it comes to regulations. In fact I think we buy all our red tape from the Netherlands. So he should be quite use to it.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

vandalian said:


> What's up with the avy?


:confused02::wink01:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Avy?*

What is that?


----------



## El Greco (Sep 22, 2009)

If you only look at ability, I think he may be the number 1 heavyweight right now. He has by far the best striking in the division, he has an above average ground game, he's relatively young but still experienced, and he's huge since moving up to heavyweight. He will always be Alistair Overeem though, so he'll probably find some new and amazing ways to lose sooner or later.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Past Record*

Well come to think of it, his last loss was to some nobody!


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

Sergei Kharitonov is definitely a somebody


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

xvanquish said:


> One of my favorite fighters to watch in the pride era, Alistair


BUHAHAHAA ALISTER SUCKED BALLS IN THE DAYS OF PRIDE FOOL.. Other then that I like the tear his ass has been on lately and its a dream match of mine to c him face aa timmy fedor and any other top ranked hw in the us.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> The last heavyweight he fought that was close to the top ten was Sergei and he got knocked out.


that wouldn't happen now. Overeem just became the first person to stop Aerts from going into the K-1 Final 8 Finals. I doubt he would be knocked by Kharitonov these days.


----------

